# Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)



## ValMac (8. März 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Erstmal ja, ich bin Jungangler, ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus was angeln angeht aber ich liebe es trotzdem zu Angeln! Deswegen hätte ich hier ein paar Fragen.
Ich werde mit meiner Familie in den Osterferien auf die Insel Korcula im südlichen Kroatien fahren. Höchstwahrscheinlich in einer Unterkunft bei Vela Luka. Ich würde dort gerne vom Ufer aus angeln mit Kunstködern, also von der Felsküste aus.

Dazu jetzt die Fragen:
Welche Rute würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Ich weiß die Frage ist sehr allgemein gestellt, deswegen jetzt noch ein paar genauere Informationen: Ich würde gerne vom Ufer aus relativ weit werfen, um vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen größeren Fisch zu fangen. 
Und da verhaken sich die verschiedenen Fragen, denn meine nächste Frage wäre, welchen Köder ich verwenden soll? Also ich will auf jeden Fall mit Kunstköder angeln, also Spinnfischen und ich weiß nicht genau, welche Wobbler / Gummifische dafür geeignet sind, also Gewicht, Modell etc...
Und dann auch noch die Frage, welche Rolle gut ist um im Meer zu Spinnen? Und wie sollte so die Angelschnur aussehen? Welche Schnur als Hauptschnur? Wie lang? Geflochten? Mono? Welches Vorfach? Wie dick? Wie langes Vorfach?
Passt die Jahreszeit (Ende März - Anfang April)?

Also um das ganze Zusammenzufassen, ich will mir ein ganz neues kleines Equipment fürs Spinnfischen im Meer zusammenstellen, da ich relativ oft ans Meer fahre, mit den Geräten etc. immer nur experimentiere und schaue was dabei rauskommt, obwohl ich keine Ahnung davon habe 
Vielleicht gibts ja den einen oder anderen da draußen, der sich ein bisschen damit auskennt und mir vielleicht ein wenig helfen kann...

Und tut mir Leid, dass dieser Post so ungegliedert ist, aber ich wusste echt nicht, womit ich anfangen soll weil ich KEINE AHNUNG habe 

WÜRDE MICH SEHR ÜBER ANTWORTEN FREUEN!
DANKE!


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

Hallo ValMac,
also geht es statt nach Hvar auf die Nachbarinsel Korcula/Vela Luka...dazu kann ich dir leider keine Hotspots nennen - sorry.
Nun aber zu deinen Fragen. Auch ich bin meist ein Uferangler im Mittelmeer/Adria und kann dir folgendes Tackle empfehlen:
Rute: du wirst nicht um eine Länge von 2,70m bis etwas mehr als 3,00 m herumkommen, da du möglichst weit raus feuern mußt...als WG empfehle ich dir zwischen 1/4 - 1 Oz also 7-28g ...
Die Aktion sollte spitzenbetont bis semiparabolisch mit viel Rückrad sein. 
Rolle: möglichst hohe Übersetzung/Schnureinzug - 90cm - 1m pro Kurbelumdrehung als Richtwert.
Die Jahreszeit ist gut...Fische da, dass Meer mit Mineralien gesättigt und durch die stärkere Sonneneinstrahlung/Länge viel Plantonproduktion-sprich auch viele Räuber 
Als Schnur ein 20 Pfund Geflecht mit FC Vorfach...ich nehme 0,30 - 0,35.
Die Vorfachlänge wähle ich deutlich über 1m (eher 1,5-2!!)
Verbinden tue ich FC mit Geflecht so:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNAzz_sG-Jo

Zur KuKö Auswahl hat BASS mal kurz dass wichtigste geschrieben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4290639&postcount=245

Ach ja also geräuscharme/stille Stickbaits (2,3,4 Stück zum durchprobieren z.Bsp. SavageGear und IMA) einen Popper (mein Tipp: Maria PopQueen), ein paar Casting jigs (leichte Modelle bis max 14-20gr. bei einer leichten Rute bis 28g) sowie lange, schlanke Minnowmodelle wie Rapala maxrap in blueflake oder DTD maxGavun 130 mm oder DTD Gavun 110mm ...
falls noch Fragen auftauchen, einfach fragen 

Ach ja, meine Kombo besteht aus einer Shimano YaseiRed DropShot und einer Penn Conflict 3000 (kannst ja auch die BattleSerie nehmen, da noch günstiger)... so bleibt dir noch genug Geld für die Kunstköder...
lg


----------



## ValMac (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*



glavoc schrieb:


> Die Vorfachlänge wähle ich deutlich über 1m (eher 1,5-2!!)
> Verbinden tue ich FC mit Geflecht so:



Soll ich am Ende des Vorfaches einen Wirbel drauf tun und wie dick soll das Vorfach sein?
Lg


----------



## ValMac (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ach ja also geräuscharme/stille Stickbaits (2,3,4 Stück zum durchprobieren z.Bsp. SavageGear und IMA) einen Popper (mein Tipp: Maria PopQueen), ein paar Casting jigs (leichte Modelle bis max 14-20gr. bei einer leichten Rute bis 28g) sowie lange, schlanke Minnowmodelle wie Rapala maxrap in blueflake oder DTD maxGavun 130 mm oder DTD Gavun 110mm ...
> falls noch Fragen auftauchen, einfach fragen



Ach ja, wie schnell sollte ich die Köder so um diese Jahreszeit denn führen? Danke!


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

ahoi, am Ende des FC-Vorfachs montierst du einen Einhänger ohne Wirbel und möglichst unauffällig/klein, (jedoch ausreichend stabil), um deine Köder schnell tauschen zu können. Das FC wähle ich wie oben beschrieben in der Stärke von ca. 0,3 bis 0,35 mm...
Am Meer (vor allem am Mittelmeer immer so schnell als möglich, d.h. der Köder sollte schon noch tun was er soll, jedoch bloß nicht zu langsam führen...sonst schauen die Fischle deinen Köder genauer an und du hast am Anfang Nach- bzw. "Nebenherläufer" die sich ab dem 3.ten Wurf nicht mehr für deinen Plastikfisch interessieren 
Daher ja auch die empfohlene hohe Übersetzung der Rolle!
Vergiß nie, wie schnell diese Fische jagen können!! (und gib ihnen nicht zu viel Zeit zum "überlegen" 
lg


----------



## ValMac (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

Tut mir Leid das ich dich so mit Fragen durchlöchere wie ein Maschinengewehr, aber ich bin eben noch unerfagren |uhoh:
Wie dick sollte denn die Hauptschnur sein?


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

was man so fangen kann in der Adria mit der Spinnrute und KuKö:

http://fishingincroatia.blogspot.de/2015/01/cekinu-bacena-rukavica-u-lice.html


----------



## glavoc (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

wie oben beschrieben, eine Geflechtschnur mit 20 Pfund/10 kg Tragkraft. Die Dicke/Stärke der Schnur, stimmt meist nicht mit den Herstellerangaben überein, daher die Tragkraftangaben 
lg


----------



## glavoc (8. April 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

kurzer Nachtrag, 
da ich zu Ostern mit Teilen meiner Familie telefoniert habe und Ostern dieses Jahr *zwei Wochen* früher als z.Bsp. letztes Jahr war, hoffe ich für dich, daß du trotz der Kälte und der Bura dennoch bissle was gefangen hast, bzw. dich auf die Kopffüssler verlagert hast...sorry -
 ist dieses Jahr zu *diesen* Ostern wohl noch zu früh fürs Uferspinnen gewesen
 ... nur ganz selten fängst mal einen verirrten Fisch, der sich an den noch relativ kleinen ufernahen Futterfischen labt 
lg


----------



## ValMac (8. April 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

Oh, ich hab mich eh schon gefragt was ich falsch mache  hab nach großer Frustration dann auf Pose umgestellt und hab doch den einen oder anderen Fisch überlisten können. Hier mal ein paar Bilder






Hier ein paar Doraden, die in der Pfanne war schon relativ Groß und hat echt gut geschmeckt 





Ein paar Lippfische, die man eigentlich ständig an den Haken bekommt.



Ich weiß nicht was das genau für ein Fisch ist, vielleicht eine Art sardelle?

Aber im großen und Ganzen war es ein schöner Urlaub, während 'Niklas' da oben in Österreich und Deutschland gewütet hat, gabs hier im Süden 20 Grad.
Danke trotzdem für die Tipps!
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich




Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (8. April 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

Dickes Petri aus Schwaben!!#6 #h

Cool, daß du dir zu helfen gewußt hast! Bravo:vik:

Ja ab Neujahr wird es in Kroatien sehr schwer vom Ufer zu fischen...weshalb sich auch (fast) alle auf den Fang von Sepien und Kalamari umorientieren...
wenn immer du auf einer Mole schwarze, eingetrocknete Flecken gesehen hast, wurde da ein Kopffüssler oder mehrere gefangen

PS. deine "Sardine" wird in Kroatien Bukva genannt:

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bukva_(riba)

deutsch:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbstriemenbrasse

viele lg und weiterhin viel Petri
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

Ist bei euch in Kroatien im Winter nichts mit Wölfen? Ist bei uns gerade eine gute Zeit für Wölfe und Sargos, aber die meisten Fische stehen dann auch bei uns tiefer. Palometta und Blueefish sind dann z.B. garnicht da.

Hast ja trotzdem ein bisschen Aquarium geangelt, ist auch mal ganz nett. Fischerei auf Sepia und Kalmar von Land macht auch Spaß, zumal man dort mitunter richtig geile Kalmare fangen kann. Und das sind dann ja sogar gute Kämpfer


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Korcula (Kroatien)*

Doch Dario, 
Korcula liegt jedoch (je nach dem ob der West- oder Ostteil der Insel)  viel zu weit draussen...für das Festlandufer mit flachen geschützten Buchten und Süßwasserzuläufen gebe ich dir allerdings Recht! Aber bei den vorgelagerten Inseln verziehen sie sich in die Tiefe(oder sonstwohin?) und nur vereinzelt trifft man ein paar in Ufernähe
dir einen lg


----------

